# Visa Stamping



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Hi Mates 

I have Grand letter . hope I need to approch nearest Aus high commision to get my stamping done ! I have 3 applicants in my VISA including me so I need to submit all three 3 passpors and Visa grant letter , will it be ok , or anything else required for Visa stamping

Karthik


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing else, just the passports and the letter


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats EE, just the letter and passports are needed. The process is usually a matter of going in, waiting while they print and attach the visa stickers in and then done. 

Then after a bit of celebration (i.e. some food) make a few copies of your visa sticker for safekeeping.

Good luck 



EE-India said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I have Grand letter . hope I need to approch nearest Aus high commision to get my stamping done ! I have 3 applicants in my VISA including me so I need to submit all three 3 passpors and Visa grant letter , will it be ok , or anything else required for Visa stamping
> 
> Karthik


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Congrats EE, just the letter and passports are needed. The process is usually a matter of going in, waiting while they print and attach the visa stickers in and then done.
> 
> Then after a bit of celebration (i.e. some food) make a few copies of your visa sticker for safekeeping.
> 
> Good luck


Ok Thanks mates


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It took about a week from dropping off our passports at Australia House to then be notified that the passports were all stickered up.

Dolly


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

went to the Australian High Comm, handed them the approval letter and passports and 10mins later, i've since been staring at my passport! *cheesy grin*


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Perhaps we should have gone to Singapore for the visa stamps :lol:

Dolly


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

thats just awesome *twinkle-toes*. Sure seems fast in singapore. And very happy to know that you got your grant letter *EE-India*. Do lots of celebrating after you get your stamps on your passports.


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

haha... was actually expecting to be sent off with a collection date.. *chuckles*

most important, i got that oh-so precious stamp!! *piggy victory dance*


----------



## Y_v_mahesh (Apr 30, 2010)

I got my Australia WP for 4 years i need send my passport for visa stamping but i'm travelling to dubai next week for a period of 8 months. Is it possible to get it stamped after coming from dubai or is there any expiry limit if we don't get it stamped. Please help urgent.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations for teh visa.

why not get it stamped in Dubai?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

congratulations on your visa grant. 

In bahrain we do not have australian commission so, we had to submit our passports to British consulate, they would get visa stamped through Australia consulate general, takes one week time and costs BD. 17.500 each passport.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I have Grand letter . hope I need to approch nearest Aus high commision to get my stamping done ! I have 3 applicants in my VISA including me so I need to submit all three 3 passpors and Visa grant letter , will it be ok , or anything else required for Visa stamping
> 
> Karthik


Congratulations for your visa


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

ozaspirant......
A late congrats to EE-india {got the Visa in 2009 july i sees}
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## smgujar (Apr 27, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> ozaspirant......
> A late congrats to EE-india {got the Visa in 2009 july i sees}
> .................................................................................................................................
> Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
> ...


Ooops my bad ...........beer effect!!!!!!!.............Any way congrats still works for EE -India


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

[dear amaslam 

have been following ur prudent replies for a while now - finally have received my 457 visa approved on DIAC site . 
when i click on 'entitlements' - i receive a letter similar to a grant letter with visa number etc . 

i was awaiting for formal email from my c/o or DIAC but learn from my sponsor company that this letter as seen under 'entitlements ' is enough for taking to VFS for visa stamping 
at


----------

